
Show HN: I made a 3D GPS app for outdoor sports - Batiste_RM
https://reliefmaps.io/
======
Batiste_RM
Hi guys !

It is by doing a lot of mountain sports in the French Alps like hiking,
skiing, trail running or paragliding that the idea of Relief Maps came to me.

I was always looking for an easy to use GPS app with appealing features for
outdoor sports, but I was not happy with what existed and was not seeing much
evolutions comming. So I started developing my own App and that's how the
Relief Maps project was born.

There is still a lot of work to do on the app but I'll be happy to know what
you think about it !

Batiste

